# New CM for sailor accused of "dicking around" with milk



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2011)

I'm.  Not.  Making.  This.  Up.





> A second military court martial is being convened against a Canadian Forces seaman accused of disgraceful conduct after a prank involving a glass of milk and a sailor’s penis.
> 
> The unusual case happened aboard the HMCS Nanaimo when the coastal defence vessel was visiting Seattle in 2009.
> 
> ...


More from Postmedia News here - Court Martial Appeal Court of Canada decision here.


----------



## medicineman (4 Apr 2011)

I should see about visiting that one, seeing as NAN's home is here...I can see the judge having a hard time controlling the court, much less himself...

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I should see about visiting that one, seeing as NAN's home is here...


I wouldn't drink any chocolate milk you haven't poured yourself if I were you, though ....


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I wouldn't drink any chocolate milk you haven't poured yourself if I were you, though ....



 :rofl:


----------



## Snakedoc (4 Apr 2011)

Ohhh boy, this is one of those times when Canadian Forces Sailor may have been a better choice of words than Canadian Forces Seaman for the article lol


----------



## medicineman (4 Apr 2011)

Makes me REALLY REALLY think twice about sailing on any of this coast's MCDV's ever again.

Snakedoc - you almost owed the crown a new monitor.

MM


----------



## Trueblue (4 Apr 2011)

Hardly the worst prank to ever of taken place in the CF. I can't imagine the LS being too well liked by his fellow sailors after he ratted out his master seamen for that...  :


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Apr 2011)

I'd rat him out too. He's a Master Seamen, and should be setting an example for this LS to follow.


----------



## GK .Dundas (4 Apr 2011)

Am I the only person here who considers the *FIRST* court martial  of waste of time money and  effort? Never mind the second? :facepalm:


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Apr 2011)

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> Am I the only person here who considers the *FIRST* court martial  of waste of time money and  effort? Never mind the second? :facepalm:



That's true, as well. This could have been dealt with at a lot lower level.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2011)

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> Am I the only person here who considers the *FIRST* court martial  of waste of time money and  effort? Never mind the second? :facepalm:


It makes me wonder, too, why it wasn't dealt with by the senior non-commissioned leadership, or by summary trial.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Apr 2011)

A quick look at the JAG site makes me think that Disgraceful Conduct is an electable offense, and either the prosecution or the defendant elected for trial by Courts Martial.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that - appreciated!


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Apr 2011)

Trueblue said:
			
		

> Hardly the worst prank to ever of taken place in the CF. I can't imagine the LS being too well liked by his fellow sailors after he ratted out his master seamen for that...  :



He did the right god damn thing. Behavior by a Junior NCO will be modelled by his subordinates. Think about it....sticking your yoo hoo in their milk (or even the appearance of) is a leadership style I was NEVER taught and would not condone. Your remarks seem to make a victim of the MS....and you are condoning his actions.

Maybe this MS thought he could beat the system by taking a CM. Maybe he refused the offer of "corrective training". I've read the alleged offence and even the appearance of him sticking his yoo hoo in a fellow sailor's milk is vile and disgusting. This sailor is NOT a leader....with some coaching/mentoring he could be.

He deserves a CM. The LS DID NOT RAT.....he reported a disgraceful, disgusting act.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2011)

Along with choosing a CM, you also accept that the penalties are increased and the penalties of the Board are expanded. Perhaps someone in CFDSB will be dipping their 'yoo hoo' in something of his


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Apr 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Along with choosing a CM, you also accept that the penalties are increased and the penalties of the Board are expanded. Perhaps someone in CFDSB will be dipping their 'yoo hoo' in something of his



Actually no one dips their yoo hoo in anything in DB. My brother used to work there. It is not a fun place to be.

I love your comment!! LOL ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Actually no one dips their yoo hoo in anything in DB. My brother used to work there. It is not a fun place to be.
> 
> I love your comment!! LOL ;D



I 'know' that Jim  The conjecture just made me chuckle ;D

That and you called it a 'yoo hoo' (because when you pass the wife in the hallway, on her way to the shower, you jiggle it and say 'yoo hoo') I know it's a married guy thing, that we think is hilarious, but the wife seems fail to see the humour in it. :rofl:


----------



## Trueblue (5 Apr 2011)

edit: no offense was meant in any of my responses, yes I am aware a lot of you have a lot of time in but that may be the issue here.

Think back to when you first got in, to when first went through Cornwallis etc.

Think back to your first "7 days at sea."

It's probably my relative inexperience in the service that's making me look at this in a different light than somebody with 25+ in.


----------



## Container (5 Apr 2011)

I think the issue is when you as a leader put your dick in someones milk while attempting to correct them.

"Do this" 
"After milk"
"Do it now then have milk"
"Wahh" goes to do the task
"Now to put my wang in the milk"

Pranks are one thing but this at best reduces your ability to lead and at worst gets you in the news.

I mean really consider the logic: Sailor boss tells sailor subordinate to fill milk up because its protocol. Then goes and breaks protocol while the subordinates back is turned. Its pretty much an example of poor "everything" and while amusing to read wouldnt be that amusing to watch.


----------



## chrisf (5 Apr 2011)

You sort of rapidly loose credibility as a supervisor whenever you use your dick in any sort of corrective action...


----------



## JesseWZ (5 Apr 2011)

The first thing that popped into my head when I read this was as follows:

"Do I want my boss dipping his yoo-hoo into anything I might ingest or even be wandering around a work environment with it hanging out?" My answer is no. It's disgusting. 
Believe it or not, acting like a child is a choice, not a compulsion.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Apr 2011)

Trueblue said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> If you think this stuff does not happen on a daily basis on every military base in the world, I have some sorry news for you.
> 
> ...



Still doesn't make it right or acceptable. If you think it's a harmless prank and condone it, you're in the wrong profession. I suppose you'd think nothing about drinking the milk yourself though, right?


----------



## Trueblue (5 Apr 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Still doesn't make it right or acceptable. If you think it's a harmless prank and condone it, *you're in the wrong profession*. I suppose you'd think nothing about drinking the milk yourself though, right?



I don't think it's right, nor do I condone it. 

edited


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Apr 2011)

Trueblue said:
			
		

> I don't think it's right, nor do I condone it. It's just the fact that so many of you seem so shocked and appalled when in reality this is life amongst young NCOs in pretty much every military world wide. If you think I couldn't walk into a barracks in the U.S., or germany, or australia etc. and this kind of "pranks" isn't taking place you are living in a fantasy world.



You really have to get out more. I don't think you have any idea the amount of time that many of us have, otherwise you wouldn't be acting like a noob and trying to lecture people, that have more time on coffee break than you do in uniform, about military life.

These aren't 'pranks'. They are abuse of authority and the perpetrator needs to accept responsibility, take his medicine and if I had anything to do with it, a personal apology, in front of the ship's company.


----------



## brihard (5 Apr 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You sort of rapidly loose credibility as a supervisor whenever you use your dick in any sort of corrective action...



I shall have to remember this one should I ever return to teach another PLQ. This is the sort of wisdom that only the military could ever lead one to discover.  ;D



1. Cut a hole in the milk carton...


----------



## Trueblue (5 Apr 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You really have to get out more. I don't think you have any idea the amount of time that many of us have, otherwise you wouldn't be acting like a noob and trying to lecture people, that have more time on coffee break than you do in uniform, about military life.
> 
> These aren't 'pranks'. They are abuse of authority and the perpetrator needs to accept responsibility, take his medicine and if I had anything to do with it, *a personal apology, in front of the ship's company.*



Wasn't my intention to talk down on anybody here, just this being an... anonymous forum I didn't deem it necessary to mention how little time in I have in comparison to who I'm speaking to.

I just find it pretty odd how many people are out to hang this guy, as if this is the first time this has happened.

I never once said he should of gotten away with it, and like you said that sort of punishment would be suitable (or something similar). 

But the level of attention this has gotten at this point is ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## Remius (5 Apr 2011)

The problem TB is that you are passing this off as no big deal.  It is a big deal.  This isn't a bunch of frat boys hanging together.  It's a supervisor acting in an innapropriate manner.  Makes no difference if it was on a ship, the local McDonald's or any other workplace.  The argument about this has been going on since time began is a non starter.  Rape and pillage used to be part of military culture and we don't do that either.

At the end of the day, the victim thought it was wrong, a witness thought it was wrong and apparently the system thinks it is wrong.  And yes, this isn't the first time it has happened nor will it be the last.  That does not mean we just blow it off.

We have a code of conduct (more so for leaders).  You either follow it or you don't.  Those who don't need to rethink their career choices, because someone else will do it for them.


----------



## Trueblue (5 Apr 2011)

Crantor said:
			
		

> The problem TB is that you are passing this off as no big deal.  It is a big deal.  This isn't a bunch of frat boys hanging together.  It's a supervisor acting in an innapropriate manner.  Makes no difference if it was on a ship, the local McDonald's or any other workplace.  The argument about this has been going on since time began is a non starter.  Rape and pillage used to be part of military culture and we don't do that either.
> 
> At the end of the day, the victim thought it was wrong, a witness thought it was wrong and apparently the system thinks it is wrong.  And yes, this isn't the first time it has happened nor will it be the last.  That does not mean we just blow it off.
> 
> We have a code of conduct (more so for leaders).  You either follow it or you don't.  Those who don't need to rethink their career choices, because someone else will do it for them.



Yeah my issue is I wasn't really looking at it from a supervisor to subordinate point of view.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Apr 2011)

And this forum is not all that anonymous. Somebody, somewhere knows you.


----------



## callsign (18 May 2011)

No man will ever put his dick in my milk and not suffer some sort of consequence.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 May 2011)

callsign said:
			
		

> No man will ever put his dick in my milk and not suffer some sort of consequence.



Pretty exacting statement. What if you're unaware of the deed?

We don't cotton to internet toughguys here. No one is impressed by it.

If you can't add something substantive to the thread, don't post in it.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2011)

callsign said:
			
		

> No man will ever put his dick in my milk and not suffer some sort of consequence.


You mean like getting a wet dick?



trolololololol


----------



## medicineman (18 May 2011)

They might in fact suffer no consequence - you might not ever find out about it...well at least until the throat swab comes back positive for Gonorrhea or Chlamydia...

MM


----------



## callsign (18 May 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Pretty exacting statement. What if you're unaware of the deed?
> 
> We don't cotton to internet toughguys here. No one is impressed by it.
> 
> ...



Just expressing that I would be severely displeased had I found out someone placed their penis my milk.    My apologies if I came across as an "internet toughguy".  


			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> They might in fact suffer no consequence - you might not ever find out about it...well at least until the throat swab comes back positive for Gonorrhea or Chlamydia...
> 
> MM





			
				Technoviking said:
			
		

> You mean like getting a wet dick?
> 
> 
> 
> trolololololol



Also recceguy, do you consider these posts as "substantive"?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 May 2011)

callsign said:
			
		

> Just expressing that I would be severely displeased had I found out someone placed their penis my milk.    My apologies if I came across as an "internet toughguy".



What was wrong with saying "I would be severely displeased had I found out someone placed their penis my milk."



			
				callsign said:
			
		

> Also recceguy, do you consider these posts as "substantive"?



One asked you a question and one gave you a professional medical opinion.

Now go read the guidelines and don't get in any deeper here.

Most that come roaring out of the gates as a new member quickly find out that the acceptance level of their actions doesn't play well. 

Just a spot of advice. Best bet is to sit back and read, see how things go and don't be too eager to run around trying to post everywhere trying to belong.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Stoker (18 May 2011)

Obviously this is not acceptable behavior by any military member. That being said something like that could of been handled on ship by the PMC, the Coxn or even the CO. I know several of the members mentioned in the court documents and its no surprise to me that it went this far.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2011)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Obviously this is not acceptable behavior by any military member. That being said something like that could of been handled on ship by the PMC, the Coxn or even the CO. I know several of the members mentioned in the court documents and its no surprise to me that it went this far.



Agreed, however you have more insight into this than I do. I read CM results and its retarded that the same penalty would have been handed out at a Summary Trial


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> They might in fact suffer no consequence - you might not ever find out about it...well at least until the throat swab comes back positive for Gonorrhea or Chlamydia...


And I'm sure the MO would believe you when you said you caught it from a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## Container (18 May 2011)

My wife got it riding the tractor in her bathing suit.....


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (18 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> *I read CM results and its retarded that *


Quote shortened, and bolded by Hammer Sandwich.

Mr Seggie, I, as _I'm sure many members on this internet forum_, respect you greatly....For any multitude of reasons.
I have bolded a portion of your response to illuminate something a lot of us take for granted...hell, a lot of us even joke about it.  :-[

But this has gone on long enough. I'm a caustic, non-Politically-correct fella. I say EXACTLY what I mean.
And even though this is a "web forum".......people can be anonymous.

But not you, Sir.....I'm sorry I have to call you out.  






			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> *I read CM results and it's retarded that *





We'd all really appreciate proper punctuation.

Best Regards,


HammerSandwich
 8)


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2011)

Why thank you and I shall try to do better in the future!!  ;D


----------



## medicineman (18 May 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And I'm sure the MO would believe you when you said you caught it from a glass of chocolate milk.



Which will pretty much let you know what people of all ranks think of you.

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 May 2011)

lol
I did this to my best friend *but* a cheese burger. 
Then again he dragged me to Captain Jacks for my bachlor party on the Formula 1 weekend where it was just the two of us at the bar and staff.

Figure that squares us up.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (18 May 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> lol
> I did this to my best friend and a cheese burger.
> Then again he dragged me to Captain Jacks for my bachlor party on the Formula 1 weekend where it was just the two of us at the bar and staff.
> 
> Figure that squares us up.



Wow. 
Pen-15 in your drinks, and burger.

Were you his/was he your Boss?


----------



## KnightShift (19 May 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> lol
> I did this to my best friend and a cheese burger.



Which one felt better?  :blotto:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (19 May 2011)

TK-421 said:
			
		

> Which one felt better?  :blotto:



 :rofl:
Hahahahahaha...I just read it again......(as it looks like you read it!)


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 May 2011)

My mistake, I meant BUT instead- a cheese burger. Considering I was drunk and the burger *and* cheese slice were hot off the grill I learned a valuable lesson.   
He only found out 6 years later, I think I'd prefer the CM over being chased with a hatchet- luckily I ran faster scared than he did angry.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (19 May 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> He only found out 6 years later, I think I'd prefer the CM over being chased with a hatchet- luckily I ran faster scared than he did angry.



To me, this is the difference....a couple of buddies actin' silly, (hilarious as it might be),  vs. a SUPERIOR doing it to a SUBORDINATE, (without his knowledge, at that).

Dick in my milk, MCpl? (or MS, or whatever)

No thanks.

Party (and career) foul.

IMO


----------



## TwoTonShackle (23 May 2011)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Obviously this is not acceptable behavior by any military member. That being said something like that could of been handled on ship by the PMC, the Coxn or even the CO.



If a complaint is brought forth it must be investigated.  If I witnessed something like this, I'd bring it forward for a disciplinary investigation.  If this person is going to do something like this in front of people, what would they do when no one is watching?  Nobody wants to air dirty laundry, but actions like this deserve disciplinary measures.


----------



## Stoker (23 May 2011)

TwoTonShackle said:
			
		

> If a complaint is brought forth it must be investigated.  If I witnessed something like this, I'd bring it forward for a disciplinary investigation.  If this person is going to do something like this in front of people, what would they do when no one is watching?  Nobody wants to air dirty laundry, but actions like this deserve disciplinary measures.



I agree that it should be investigated, however lots of stuff is handled by the PMC's of messes that don't necessarily make it to the Coxn's ear. This while very stupid could of been handled in house by the PMC or went as far as the Coxn who could of straightened it out and saved the crown thousands of dollars.


----------



## TwoTonShackle (23 May 2011)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I agree that it should be investigated, however lots of stuff is handled by the PMC's of messes that don't necessarily make it to the Coxn's ear. This while very stupid could of been handled in house by the PMC or went as far as the Coxn who could of straightened it out and saved the crown thousands of dollars.



I fail to see how this going to court martial costs the crown thousands of dollars, CM's aren't contracted out.  The A/Jags, prosecutors, court officers and judge are already on the crown payroll.  They don't "charge" more for performing their duties.   I'm guessing that the west coast already has an office space similar to the east where the court martial is held.  In my opinion this is not something that could be corrected or addressed by a PMC or Coxn's "extra" duty watches.  Without a charge, there is no punishment only extra training.  What would be the appropriate training regime in order to teach someone not to put their penis in chocolate milk?


----------



## Stoker (23 May 2011)

Everything costs money even in the military. If the witnesses were at end of contract and were at their home units they would have to flown back to the CM for example. As bad as this was, its not the same as murder or anything close.  I suspect the individual in question tried to make a joke as bad as it was and it backfired on him. That being said do you think he should be kicked out for it?


----------



## TwoTonShackle (23 May 2011)

QR&O's said:
			
		

> 103.26 – CRUEL OR DISGRACEFUL CONDUCT
> (1) Section 93 of the National Defence Act provides:
> “93. Every person who behaves in a cruel or disgraceful manner is guilty of an offence and on conviction is liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years or to less punishment.”



First off, if he did it, he is guilty of a service offence.  What I think is an appropriate punishment would be an uninformed guess, I would hope demotion at the least.  If he was dismissed, it would be a strong general deterrent for others.  We obviously have different outlooks on this CS, I'd be curious how you would have handled this is as PMC/COXN/CO?


----------



## Stoker (24 May 2011)

First of all I don't know the circumstances only what I have read. I do know some of the people involved as some of them have worked for me at some point of time. As PMC suspension of mess privileges for 6 months. As Coxn lots of extra dutywatches and every dirty job I can think of. As CO, mbr unbecoming with the max fine and/or stoppage of leave I can give him. I would like to know what motivated this person to do this, was he drinking?, did he have a clean record up to this point?
In the end yes he should be punished, to take his rank and/or imprisonment I would have to say no and I would have to say no to a CM.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 May 2011)

I agree with Chief Stoker, and would like to add this:

The LS was told to do something that was his duty to do, namely change the milk when it was emptied, if I remember correctly. The LS said "when I'm finished my meal" or words to that effect. Unacceptable. The MS should have requested to see the LS privately and "counselled" him on obeying his superiors. 

Sticking your manhood in milk or even the appearance of it is NOT good leadership, period. He deserves a charge, Summary Trial, HOWEVER this is a charge in which the accused may elect a court martial. 


Just my  :2c: plus PST and GST but not HST.


----------



## ModlrMike (24 May 2011)

To further amplify what Jim said:

There are two offences here - the LS for insubordination, and the MS for disgraceful conduct. 

While we only have part of the incident recorded here, I think that the MS committed the more grievous act. I have to respectfully disagree with those who feel resolution at a lower level is warranted. Neither do I agree that imprisonment or rank reduction are suitable punishments. A public trial, finding of guilty (or not) and fine will adequately serve justice. Then again, I'm not hearing the case.


----------



## Stoker (24 May 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> To further amplify what Jim said:
> 
> There are two offences here - the LS for insubordination, and the MS for disgraceful conduct.
> 
> While we only have part of the incident recorded here, I think that the MS committed the more grievous act. I have to respectfully disagree with those who feel resolution at a lower level is warranted. Neither do I agree that imprisonment or rank reduction are suitable punishments. A public trial, finding of guilty (or not) and fine will adequately serve justice. Then again, I'm not hearing the case.



Fair enough, the fact that this case with the appeal by the military has dragged on so long concerns me as well. Regardless of what the MS did or didn't do, deserves swift justice. Just the stigma of "he's the guy who stuck his wang in the milk" will stay with him for many years, punishment enough I think.


----------



## dapaterson (24 May 2011)

Depending on the charges, the MS may have had the option to elect a CM, and decided to roll the dice before a judge instead of the CO.  Alternatively, it may be that there were delays in laying the charge, and if it was over a year, it has to proceed to CM; a summary trial must begin within a year of the alleged crime.

Lots of reasons why it could be a CM and not a summary trial.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 May 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> a summary trial must begin within a year of the alleged crime.


Interesting, and it got me thinking.

QR&O 108.05 states in part:


> All other offences that a presiding officer may try by summary trial are subject to *a one-year limitation period *  under paragraph 69(b) of the National Defence Act.


The NDA, however, no longer has 69 (b).  The current version says this in para 69


> 69. (1) A person who is subject to the Code of Service Discipline at the time of the alleged commission of a service offence may be charged, dealt with and tried at any time under the Code.
> 
> Sections 130 and 132
> 
> (2) Despite subsection (1), if the service offence is punishable under section 130 or 132 and the act or omission that constitutes the service offence would have been subject to a limitation period had it been dealt with other than under the Code, then that limitation period applies.


It used to say this:



> 69. A person who is subject to the Code of Service Discipline at the time of the alleged commission of a service offence may be charged, dealt with and tried at any time under the Code, subject to the following:
> 
> (a) if the service offence is punishable under section 130 or 132 and the act or omission that constitutes the service offence would have been subject to a limitation period had it been dealt with other than under the Code, that limitation period applies; and
> 
> (b) the person may not be tried by summary trial unless the trial begins before the expiry of one year after the day on which the service offence is alleged to have been committed.



Is it the case that the NDA now states that there is no such limitation (except in the case of sub para 2.)?


----------



## Loachman (24 May 2011)

TK-421 said:
			
		

> Which one felt better?  :blotto:



It may take me some time to stop laughing. I suspect that I'll have minor recurrences throughout the day.


----------



## dapaterson (24 May 2011)

QR&Os need updating.  It's now NDA 163(1.1) that has the limitation period:



> (1.1) A commanding officer may not try an accused person by summary trial unless the summary trial commences within one year after the day on which the service offence is alleged to have been committed.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 May 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> QR&Os need updating.  It's now NDA 163(1.1) that has the limitation period:



Thanks!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 May 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> . . . . .  It's now NDA 163(1.1) that has the limitation period:



At the time of the dissolution of Parliament, there was a bill that had passed first and second reading and been through committee, which reported back to the House on 24 March 2011, that proposed (among many other military justice items) amending that article of the NDA.  Bill C-41 read:



> 35. Subsection 163(1.1) of the Act is replaced by the following:
> 
> (1.1) A commanding officer may not try an accused person by summary trial unless the charge is laid within six months after the day on which the service offence is alleged to have been committed and the summary trial commences within one year after that day.
> 
> (1.2) The accused person may, in accordance with regulations made by the Governor in Council, waive the application of subsection (1.1).



I wonder how long before the Minister reintroduces this bill.


----------



## ditchpig041 (24 May 2011)

I know the guy thats involved in this CM.

He is a reg force guy that was posted to the MCDV.  As such, he was the PMC of his mess (hence it not being able to be kept "in the mess" as I remember reading from someone elses post.

The PMC from another MCDV came over to the mess (again another reg force MS) and both of them proceeded to drink heavily with the crew in the mess.  At one point, both MS decided to take out their "junk" and put it into others drinks.

One MS opted to take a trial on the boat and plead guilty, as he clearly remembered having done it.

The other one, knowing the back log of court martials in the CF, decided to play his hand and see if he could demand a court martial and drag the process out for long enough that that court martial board would just say "fuck it" and drop the charges.

He knows he did it, he knows it was wrong, but he wants to go this route in the hopes that it gets tossed again due to time.  Personally, I kinda hope that the board takes it seriously, not to impose a huge punishment, but to get guys and gals to fess up when they know they were wrong and to stop playing the syatem.

Oh well... see how it goes!


----------



## ModlrMike (24 May 2011)

FWIW, I think the MS in question made the wrong choice. As was explained to me many moons ago by a great RSM:

If you're guilty, and likely to be found so... summary trial - the scale of punishements is lower.

if you're innocent, but might still be found guilty... CM - you can appeal the verdict and the trial conforms to regular court rules.


----------

